

Don't write too much code before you have a customer - sajid
http://venturebeat.com/2012/05/15/startup-clinic-dont-write-too-much-code-before-you-have-a-customer/

======
serverascode
I have a few concerns about the author generally speaking, but this particular
article I like because I think it's good advice to find customers sooner
rather than later. :)

